# Watches stolen in Ft. Lauderdale



## Spunwell

I had three watches stolen Friday night in Ft Lauderdale

Rolex 1680 red sub
Serial number 3843165










A Lange & Sohne saxonia moonphase serial number 229961










Blancpain 5200 serial number 1092










Please keep an eye out and let me know if you see them or call Ft. Lauderdale PD. I have helped recover other people's watches via the fora so I know it is possible. Please feel free to distribute these pictures and information to anyone that might be able to help. Thanks for your help and support.

I realize most regulars have already seen this post but I figured I would start a thread so the occasional viewer would get a chance to view it. I'll also report back here with any pertinent news.


----------



## Watchbreath

Sorry to hear, I know the feeling.


----------



## 41Mets

Horrible. Sorry.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Stellite

where were you, general area?


----------



## Tommywine0

When I saw the thread title & the poster, I immediately cringed and pictured your Red Sub. Very sad that this was correct.
best of luck, Spunwell.


----------



## BigSeikoFan

Crap. So very sorry to hear that. Hope you get them back soon.


----------



## alex79

Bumping it, let's try to help our friend to trace the watches online, out of the three am sure something should come up online sooner than later. 



Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## ajn3323

Jason, again so sorry to hear. You've got our community behind you and our collective eyes and ears peeled. Some good suggestions on this and your other post. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doggbiter

Heartbreaking. Will certainly keep an eye out.


----------



## RainDog

This is terrible.. Hope you find them.


----------



## Spunwell

Thank you for all the support guys, I really appreciate everything.


----------



## jmas

This hurts my heart, absolutely terrible. Hope they are found soon !


----------



## audio.bill

My condolences on your losses, and hope for their recovery along with justice for the thieves! If it wouldn't be too much of an imposition or compromise your case in any way, would you share the basic circumstances of the theft so that others can learn and hopefully avoid similar experiences? TIA


----------



## Spunwell

audio.bill said:


> My condolences on your losses, and hope for their recovery along with justice for the thieves! If it wouldn't be too much of an imposition or compromise your case in any way, would you share the basic circumstances of the theft so that others can learn and hopefully avoid similar experiences? TIA


Thanks for the kinds words. I can and have shared the details. I started a thread in the public forum but I think it was moved to the stolen watch forum so I think I have two here. That was part of the reason I was slow to respond I was subscribed to the other one. Anyway if you search Ft Lauderdale in this forum they should both show up.


----------



## Spunwell

I thought I would post an update to the thread. I have not recovered any of the watches yet, but I am still hopeful. Thank you for the continued support and vigilance.


----------



## DaveandStu

Nosebleeds Spun...you'll get them...back


----------



## Spunwell

DaveandStu said:


> Nosebleeds Spun...you'll get them...back


Thanks Dave


----------



## RomeoT

Please keep us updated on any recovery progress...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mill76

Jason, this is terrible news. I'll certainly keep an eye out - and of course it's still very possible these watches will be found and returned to you via help from forum members. 

I remember very well when you and I teamed up to help get a couple stolen watches back to Rand. So it definitely can happen. Keep hope alive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

mill76 said:


> Jason, this is terrible news. I'll certainly keep an eye out - and of course it's still very possible these watches will be found and returned to you via help from forum members.
> 
> I remember very well when you and I teamed up to help get a couple stolen watches back to Rand. So it definitely can happen. Keep hope alive.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the encouragement buddy. I'm glad you posted here. I wanted to talk with Rand with regard to this but I can't find his number. If you still have his contact info could you send me a PM with it please?


----------



## atothej81

Are they insured? I really hope so!



Spunwell said:


> Thank you for all the support guys, I really appreciate everything.


----------



## tarrda




----------



## DonJ53

Post #22, 

1. Inside job.
2. Look at me I run a company dealing in Rolex and they are kept here.
3. The insurance premium will be so high that peps have to take the risk.
4. It's obvious to me where they end up.


----------

